# Pavestone brand play sand



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone else use this stuff?

I picked up a bag today and I thought it was nice.

It has barely any debris/gravel but when I poured it in the bucket and ran it under some water the stuff looked like butter milk!

It took me a hour before I gave up on rinsing it. Its really fine and you end up loosing lots of it. I think it actually has some kind of pigment added to it. It started turning a white color and it just wont stop clouding in that yellow color.

Anyone else try this stuff and have this problem?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds normal to me.....have to be diligent when washing sand....howd u rinse it?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok so I guess I can update this as I forget all about it and havent been on since.

This sand is terrible. YES I DID WASH IT. I know how to use sand in a aquarium.

Definitely not normal. To this day if I stir the sand bed up it will still leach a milky dye into the water column.

This is a brand to avoid.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Trouble with sand is that it will vary quite often. What is okay today may be really bad the next time you buy. This is due to no real standard for what the sand has to be. At different times the sand will come from different sources, even possibly from different parts of the country. Even if the sand is scooped from the same place, it will vary day by day when water levels change. It takes some real washing to get it clean sometimes. For more consistent sand, the pool filter sand will be somewhat better but there is some a variety there because in the end, sand is just sand. Hazard of the game once we stop doing the standard fish shop thing.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, but again this sand is dyed!

I know what you are saying but it was dyed a bright white color and has since became a natural sand color. I chose it cause pool filter sand is hard to find in my area.

I have no troubles washing sand and I have been using sand for years and years in my aquariums. My all time favorite is black sand and I dont care what the source. Even the Estes brand black sand. I wash it for a long time in the tub with very high pressure dumping it multiple times while keeping it churned so no debris drops and gets stuck under layers.

Again for those of you looking for cheap play sand and enjoy a vivid white stay away from this brand.


----------

